# Home Theater Ceiling Speaker Placement



## El Buey (Jul 31, 2007)

I would like some feedback on best location for ceiling speakers 5:1 system. Hopefully photo will attach... High ceiling (13ft) with beams. Assuming middle of couch is prime listening position, and I would like to center the speakers between beams, should the 2 surrounds be directly over left and right side of couch, or farther out (to left and to right)?


----------



## El Buey (Jul 31, 2007)

Regarding front left and right speakers, ( I know the center speaker should be directly over the TV) how far out ( left and right) should they be?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The front speakers need to be on the wall that the tv is on, rears need to be at no more than 7 feet from the floor, preferably not in the ceiling. That would mean having them on the wall, or if not able to place on a wall, on stands. Only way that it would work on the ceiling, is if you use the proper type of speakers, not something that came with a HTIB (Home Theater In a Box).


----------



## El Buey (Jul 31, 2007)

I have 5 RBH ceiling speakers (6 1/2" with pointable tweeters), Denon receiver and Denon Blu ray. I have to use ceiling speakers. My main concern is how far apart to place the rear surrounds, ( they will have to be over the couch, can't put them behind it) and how far apart the the front right and left should be. I really only have two choices, 7ft or 11ft. Plus I'm not sure how far out from the wall they should be. I've heard "close to the wall", and also 2 to 3 feet out.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Honestly if you are looking for quality surround sound as Greg mentioned, placing speakers in the ceiling will not produce quality results. Front speakers need to be on the same plain as the screen rear surrounds are not as critical as only 5-10% of the sound reproduction comes from them.

As Greg stated elevation is as important as horizontal position, speaker stands and or floor mount speakers yeild the best results. 

Tweeters are not the only consideration when focusing sound to yeild the best sound stage.

Good luck with your project.

Mark


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Since you're dealing with a situation where the ideal cannot be done...


Place the fronts at the 7 foot spacing, aim the tweeters at the seating area as best you can.

Place the rears at the 11 foot spacing aiming the tweeters more towards the side walls.


Use the speakers settings on the Denon to adjust to what you feel sounds best.



May not be prefect, but you've got to work with what you have.





Ideally you wouldn't have "in-wall" speakers, but would rather have "in-room" speakers.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ktkelly said:


> Since you're dealing with a situation where the ideal cannot be done...
> 
> 
> Place the fronts at the 7 foot spacing, aim the tweeters at the seating area as best you can.
> ...


this ......


----------

